# How to stop a horse from chewing on a bit



## edgecomb48 (Jul 13, 2016)

In the arena I ride Coyote with a side pull bridle but when he's on trails he tends to try and "take off" so my BO/trainer recommends riding him with an o-ring snaffle bit, but whenever he has it on he just moves it with his tongue to the back of his mouth and chews on it. Any tips on getting him to quit that?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Could be several reasons. 

The bit may be sitting too low in the mouth, check and adjust if needed.

He could dislike the style of bit. Loosering give lots of mobility and some horses don't like that. Try a different style of cheek and mouth piece.

Could be he's not used to the bit if you ride him more in the side pull. Depends how green he is. This would just take more time for him to pack the bit around. 

He may have been taught to accept contact properly, in that case you need to do some training or get someone to do it.

Could be he doesn't like your hands and is trying to hide from and evade them. That's on you to fix.

Could be a habit from any combination of the above.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like he might have some anxiety, and it might show up by him taking off in the sidepull or chomping on the bit. You can solve either of these problems by using techniques that help relieve this anxiety. Ask your trainer if there are any exercises you can do to get his feet moving and help keep his mind on you.


----------



## edgecomb48 (Jul 13, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> Could be several reasons.
> 
> The bit may be sitting too low in the mouth, check and adjust if needed.
> 
> ...


The bit sits right, he's a mouthy horse. Loves to lick and chew and nibble on everything. He is green broke so he's still new to everything, which might be it. I haven't actually ridden him with it yet because of how bad he chews on it just while I lead him to the arena.


----------



## edgecomb48 (Jul 13, 2016)

oh vair oh said:


> Sounds like he might have some anxiety, and it might show up by him taking off in the sidepull or chomping on the bit. You can solve either of these problems by using techniques that help relieve this anxiety. Ask your trainer if there are any exercises you can do to get his feet moving and help keep his mind on you.


He's green broke so trails are still new for him and his first reaction is "OMG SO MUCH SPACE MUST RUN AND PLAY", he's truly a silly horse. :gallop: I will speak with my trainer soon!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

If he hasn't actually been ridden in the bit then it's likely he doesn't know what to do with it. Have him pack it around. Do other things while he wears it. Even put the bridle on while you ride in the side pull. 
You want him to become comfortable with it until eventually it's just another thing. You can even give him a small amount of grain or cookies(*gasp*) to help him learn how to move the bit around in his mouth.

If he won't settle, you can try different bits. I had one horse who didn't like a single on of my bits, and my collection is huge. Had to go out and buy him one special just so he'd carry it quietly.

And teeth. Should have mentioned that first.


----------



## edgecomb48 (Jul 13, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> If he hasn't actually been ridden in the bit then it's likely he doesn't know what to do with it. Have him pack it around. Do other things while he wears it. Even put the bridle on while you ride in the side pull.
> You want him to become comfortable with it until eventually it's just another thing. You can even give him a small amount of grain or cookies(*gasp*) to help him learn how to move the bit around in his mouth.
> 
> If he won't settle, you can try different bits. I had one horse who didn't like a single on of my bits, and my collection is huge. Had to go out and buy him one special just so he'd carry it quietly.
> ...


Will he hurt his teeth chewing on it? I guess that's my biggest concern with letting him just wear it around to get used to.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

No he won't hurt his teeth chomping on the bit as he gets use to it. My "go-to" for biting colts is to play around with snaffle bits (my collection is huge!) until I find the one he seems most comfortable in, then put him a safe secure area where he can't get hung up and throw him some hay to munch along with a bucket of water. Most horses accept the bit reasonable well once they figure out that they can still drink and eat with it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree if he is not used to a bit he may need time to get used to having it in his mouth before riding with it. I would put a bit on my young horses and leave them in their stall (under obsevation) while they played with it and got used to having it in the mouth.
After this you could, as suggested, ride with the sidepull and have the bridle on as well for an easier transition to the bit.


----------

